# Stefanie Hertel Schlag den Star am 21.11.20



## Scooter (18 Nov. 2020)

Hallo Celeboard Mitglieder

Kann jemand von Euch Schlag den Star mit Sefanie Hertel u. Cathy Hummels von Pro7 HD in ( mp4, 1280x720) ins Forum stellen. Ich kann das leider nicht. Würde mich darüber sehr freuen und andere Mitglieder bestimmt auch. 
MFG: Scooter


----------



## hoshi21 (22 Nov. 2020)

Nur schon der Einmarsch von Stefanie ist eine Augenweide.


----------

